# ICD-10 Code for Encounter for referral to specialist



## nlbarnes (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm looking for an ICD-10 code for "encounter for referral to XXX (any specialty or provider).  Also, what ICD-10 code would one use when a patient comes in to establish care?


----------



## csperoni (Jan 21, 2020)

I would recommend using the diagnosis of the problem being addressed.


----------

